# consommation CPU et virtualisation



## boiperso (21 Janvier 2018)

Bonjour J'ai un mac book pro 2,4 GHz Intel Core i5 avec 8Go ram sous Sierra et j'envisage d'acheter un logiciel de virtualisation pout installer Windows 10 avec la suite office 2016. (car mes clients sont tous sous Windows).
Je m'interroge sur la consommation du processeur :  
- le processeur sera il sollicité de la même façon lorsque je travaille sur OSX et lorsque je travaille sous windows ?
- Si je n'ouvre pas windows, (le week end par ex), le processeur est il utilisé aussi par windows ?
Merci pour vos retours d'expériences.
Cordialement


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2018)

Ca te coûtera moins cher d'acheter la suite MS Office 2016 pour Mac, car dans le cas de figure que tu soumets, tu vas devoir acheter Parallels Desktop ou VMware _(logiciel de virtualisation)_, une licence de Windows 10 et la suite MS Office.


boiperso a dit:


> - le processeur sera il sollicité de la même façon lorsque je travaille sur OSX et lorsque je travaille sous windows ?


Un logiciel de virtualisation fonctionnera très bien, mais tu ne pourras pas attribuer plus de 4 Go de mémoire pour la partie Windows, les 4 restants seront utilisés par macOS. Une version de Windows est contenu dans un dossier qui est complètement étanche vis-à-vis de macOS, une fois que l'on a quitté une machine virtuelle, ce dernier récupère son intégralité en capacité.


boiperso a dit:


> - Si je n'ouvre pas windows, (le week end par ex), le processeur est il utilisé aussi par windows ?


Une fois quitté le logiciel de virtualisation, aucun risque que le processeur soit monopolisé.


----------



## squiddly (21 Janvier 2018)

L’autre option qui s’offre à vous, c’est celle d’une partition bootcamp. Cela nécessite aussi l’achat des licences Windows et Office, mais le principal avantage est que votre session Windows bénéficiera de toutes les ressources matérielles de votre Mac lors de son utilisation, voire vos 8 Go de ram entre autre. Je vous recommande de bien lire sur le sujet avant de vous y lancer.


----------



## boiperso (21 Janvier 2018)

Merci pour vos réponses qui m'éclairent bien. La suite MS office pour Mac 2016 que je possède est moins complète que celle pour Windows. Par ex par de possibilité de faire des formulaires Excel, notamment. L'idée d'avoir celle sous Windows est d'avoir les mêmes menus et possibilités que mes clients.
L'idée aussi est de pouvoir travailler sous Internet explorer pour accéder à Share Point on line par exemple (qui ne supporte par d'autres navigateurs...)

Effectivement bootcamp est aussi intéressant mais pourquoi me recommandez vous de bien lire sur le sujet ? quels sont les questions importantes ?


----------



## Locke (21 Janvier 2018)

boiperso a dit:


> Bonjour J'ai un mac book pro 2,4 GHz Intel Core i5 avec 8Go ram sous Sierra et j'envisage d'acheter un logiciel de virtualisation pout installer Windows 10 avec la suite office 2016. (car mes clients sont tous sous Windows).


En relisant, alors autant utiliser une partition Boot Camp, là au moins pas d'ambiguïté ni de problèmes avec les fichiers. Pour Assistant Boot Camp, un peu de lecture officielle... https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/boot-camp ...donc à la base, il faut que le disque dur interne ne soit pas partitionné et réserver au minimum 55 Go d'espace pour la partition Windows.

Ton MBP est de quelle année ? Que dis sur le Bureau /A propos de ce Mac ?


----------



## squiddly (22 Janvier 2018)

boiperso a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses qui m'éclairent bien. La suite MS office pour Mac 2016 que je possède est moins complète que celle pour Windows. Par ex par de possibilité de faire des formulaires Excel, notamment. L'idée d'avoir celle sous Windows est d'avoir les mêmes menus et possibilités que mes clients.
> L'idée aussi est de pouvoir travailler sous Internet explorer pour accéder à Share Point on line par exemple (qui ne supporte par d'autres navigateurs...)
> 
> Effectivement bootcamp est aussi intéressant mais pourquoi me recommandez vous de bien lire sur le sujet ? quels sont les questions importantes ?



Vous devez vous renseigner pour connaître comment fonctionne bootcamp et les différentes situations qui peuvent se produire lors de l’installation. En principe, tout se passe bien mais un peu de lecture vous permettra de mieux vous y préparer.


----------



## boiperso (22 Janvier 2018)

MacBook Pro (Retina, 13 pouces, fin 2013). je l'ai acheté en juillet 2014 donc pas possible de booster la ram (jai 8G)
Merci pour vos réponses


----------

